# King Mattress Replacement For Rear Slide Out?



## Beachnut

Hey everyone

Has anyone replaced the (







) stock rear king mattress on their rear slide out in the Outback? We have a 2010 230RS and want to kick the stock inner spring mattress to the curb, and put in a ebay "King 5.3 Cloud9 Memory Foam 7.0" Visco Mattress Bed". I would have to cut it down to fit, and when I called the ebay seller, they said it weighs "less than 75 pounds". But is that too heavy for the rear slide to operate without damage? Keystone customer service said they do not advise on non stock upgrades, and always recommend staying with stock products... We have tried putting some sleeping bag pads,(self inflating roll up types we have), on top of the mattress, and they did help, but we feel spending $100 to "fix" the problem with a mattress topper, might be better spent towards the needed replacement. We use this trailer *A LOT*, (15 trips and more than 3 months spent in it last year).

What do you think??

Thank you for any help.

Beachnut


----------



## CamperAndy

I would go with an air mattress. Almost no weight and you can pump it up to what ever firmness you want. It also costs a fraction of a replacement mattress.


----------



## Beachnut

Thank you for the thought, however we find air mattresses very cold to sleep on, and we do not like the rolie polie you get when you move on them. We have never camped in a "hook up" campground, and actually, 90% of all our camping is way in the "Outback" of the National Forests, or BLM lands, mostly gold prospecting area's, so it is all dry camping, and usually COLD! The weight of an air mattress would be great though...

Besides the concern of >75 pounds on that slide, the other concern is will adding that >75 pounds effect the towing of the trailer? We travel with a *fully filled* water tank, (I believe the water tank is very rearward on the frame), and we load as much weight as possible in the front "toy hauler" area to keep the weight forward, yet with a full water tank, (384 pounds) it does want to tail wag more than with an empty water tank. So would another 65-75 pound mattress back of the axle make a big difference???

Beachnut


----------



## cdn campers

hello. if your 210 rs is like the new ones i have a 2012 210 rs. it can hold up to a 1000lbs. so you wont have any issues with the weight of a mattress. i have talked with the svc mgr at lake shore rv. he has seen a couple rs trailers come in for work because of the rail slide splitting , was most likely done by kids jumping up and down on the mattress when.The rear slide was not extended. But only a couple issues with the new design. now if you have the older design with the outside support brackets i believe that they cant be loaded over 150 lbs in the not extended position. Alot of outback members have put supports under the slide when moving there tt down the road. If i was you i wud get the best mattress for the trl and if weight is an issue for hauling your water . iwud get some water jerry cans and locate them inside the trl over the axles.Then when you get to your site empty The water cans into the water tank on the trl. . hope this helps. sincerly doug


----------



## Beachnut

Thanks for your thoughts

Nope, we have the 2010, Outback 230RS. I already carry 3- 6 gallon water jugs in the front Toy hauler, about 2 gallons of water in the porta potty, (for liquids only, saves the black tank from filling too fast with solids), 2 Honda 2000 generators, and usualy 3- 2 gallon jugs of drinking water as the tank water tastes a bit funky, then add all the prospecting equipment I can stuff under the double bed, and suit cases 2! Basically, when we tow, EVERYTHING is forward the axle in weight except the food in the "pantry", cupbords, and refer.. The "tail wag" when the water tank is full is not that bad, and does disapear near completly when its empty. Just a bit concerned to pay near $300 and end up with a worse wag, or a damaged slide due to the added >75 pounds of this new replacement mattress... I am just hoping to hear someone out there *HAS* put a new heavier mattress on the rear slide out bunk, and see if it caused any problems...

Beachnut


----------



## duggy

Beachnut said:


> Nope, we have the 2010, Outback 230RS.
> 
> Beachnut


I'm not sure which slide this means you have. They switched from manual slides with the outside supports, to power slides, midway through the 2010 model year. Either way, I wonder if there is a lighter mattress option that would be comfortable, and not be a weight issue. I have seen some posts on here about people switching out the stock mattress, or adding toppers. Maybe someone who has made a change will chime in. We've done two seasons on the stock mattress, and I can see it's days are numbered. I've wondered if it would be possible to get a custom sized innerspring mattress, without paying an arm and a leg.


----------



## Beachnut

I did not know there was a mid year change on the 230RS... I have the newer version, with the electric motor, nothing to touch but a wall switch to move the king bed slide in and out, it works, but slow, and the slide motor seems / sounds "marginal"... I know they said not to load the bunk up with stuff, and not to try to "slide" it in or out with a person on it. I figure that stock "King size" inner spring mattress has to weigh something... Maybe 30-40 pounds, so to add what I want in a new mattress would really only be like 30- 40 more pounds than what is already there...

Beachnut


----------



## duggy

The power slide means the weight is less of an issue, and as you said, the existing mattress weighs something. I've seen a post in the past about a memory foam mattress, but it may have been thinner than the one you're talking about. Whether you change the mattress or not, I would suggest a bunk support for travel, if you haven't already added one. It has to relieve the strain on the tracks and back wall, when the trailer goes over bumps.


----------



## Beachnut

Hey duggy

Thats an amazing thought, a "bunk support for travel"! Have you ever seen or heard of how you would build or accomplish that? I literally take my 230RS into some REAL OUTBACK country! The last place I went, less than two weeks ago, required I was in four wheel drive, *LOW range,* crawling along at less than 10 MPH so as to not bounce the trailer too much over all the ruts, large rocks and pot holes in the 5 mile long dirt access road I was on. What is amazing, is that the trailer does VERY WELL on those roads, never bottoming out even on creek and wash crossings! (So Far)... Often times, the worst happens on the twisty rural highways and paved byways I use to get there, and not the slow crawl on the dirt roads. The last trip, I pulled out the Honda generator, and portable air compressor to pump up the truck tires for paved road work, after pulling the trailer out of the 5 mile 4 wheel drive dirt road, everything inside the trailer was totally fine, and in place. Yet,, when I got home, after an hour of towing on the rural highway, a high cupboard and even refrigerator door had opened up, and dumped their contents all over the floor, including the eggs, what a mess! (Yes, the refer door was pushed in until I herd it "click" lock prior leaving)...

So I think the trailer stresses and bounces even more on the pavement at higher speeds, than off road on 4x4 roads. That "bunk support" might really help. How do I make one???

Beachnut


----------



## Lakewood

We have a 210RS with the powered rear slide and the first thing we did was replace the mattress with memory foam. I bought the memory foam larger than the stock mattress and cut it to size with an electric carving knife. The slide is designed to support something like 1200# whether in or out. We always store our folding lawn chairs on the slide and its never been an issue. I don't think there is any real need for a slide support with the newer powered slide but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## duggy

Beachnut said:


> Hey duggy
> 
> Thats an amazing thought, a "bunk support for travel"! Have you ever seen or heard of how you would build or accomplish that?
> 
> That "bunk support" might really help. How do I make one???
> 
> Beachnut


There have been quite a few topics in the Mods section, about bunk supports. I was far from the first to come up with the idea!

There have been quite a few members with the manual slides, who have had the top tracks pull from the ceiling, due to the slide bouncing on roads. So far, I haven't heard of anyone with a power slide having this problem, but it still seems like a good idea. If you imagine the trailer going over a big bump, there has to be some major stress on all attachment points of the slide, when it tries to go in "equal and opposite directions".

I went as simple as possible with mine. I have a block of 2 x 4 wrapped in carpet, which I place on the floor to spread the load a bit. On top of that, I stand a 2 x 2 with the end wrapped in carpet. The 2 x 2 is about an eighth inch long, so it fits nice and snug.

There are much more sophisticated supports in the Mod section, using jacks, or PVC pipe, or any number of other methods.


----------



## duggy

Lakewood said:


> I don't think there is any real need for a slide support with the newer powered slide but it couldn't hurt.


I decided it couldn't hurt, and went ahead and made one. The fact that it has fallen over a few times, even though it is wedged snug, tells me the slide must bounce somewhat, or the support would have stayed in place. I have learned to be careful to stand my support as perpendicular to the floor as possible, and that seems to reduce the chance of it falling over. If it was even on a 1/2" angle, it seems it must "walk" as the slide flexes or bounces over bumps.


----------



## Beachnut

Thank you Lakewood, and duggy!

Now that I have heard from someone who has swapped out that stock mattress for something heavier, with out any problems, I will go order the new mattress! I will also look further into a bunk support!

Beachnut


----------



## Beachnut

Just to finish off this post I ended up buying a mattress through Amazon as the ebay seller never could get me a actual weight of their mattress, (they could not even supply a shipping weight







)... We bought a "LUCID by LinenSpa 8" Memory Foam Firm Viscoelastic Mattress 20-Year Warranty" through Amazon found here:

My link

The above had a stated shipping weight of "*65.8* IBS" on the website, it arrived in a big box all rolled up in a vacuum sealed plastic bag. When I removed the stock inner spring mattress I was VERY surprised at how *HEAVY* it was! (Awkward and heavy, and hard to get out alone). I opened the box of the new mattress on the end bunk, unrolled it, and removed the vacuum bag. The next day I came back and cut off the 11" overhanging end of the Cal King mattress to get it to fit in the trailer "King mattress" area. I used a bread knife, and it cut fine. The new mattress did not stink up the trailer as I thought it would, it is much better than the stock one, and the biggest surprise is that I folded the old stock mattress in half, tied it together with twine, and picked it up and weighed it on our scale. It weighed 63 pounds, which is just 5.8 pounds less then the new mattresses shipping weight including all the box and plastic, so it was probably very near exactly the same weight replacement!!! So much for all the worry over adding MORE mattress weight to the back of the trailer.

I hope this info might help someone else make that hard decision easier...

Beachnut


----------



## TundraRoo

Thanks to all for this informative thread. Been thinking about doing the same. The Amazon link was a plus... Thanks Beachnut.


----------



## TeamCyBo

We too are thinking about kicking the stock mattress out to the curb. We tried to doctor it up with a Walmart 3" foam mattress topper. While this is more comfortable than the stock one, we both still roll to the center. It looks like the end of the mattress where you step up on the bed has collapsed because there is a significant sag on the center edge. We are thinking that the mattress was folded in half to install from the factory. Has anyone heard as to how they are installed?

This leads me to my point. We have since looked at the Original Mattress Factory to have one made. When we talked to the salesman about this he readily said that they do make custom size mattresses all the time. Just pick out the one you want and add $50 fee to customize. This we thought was good because we have one in the house and love it. We discussed pricing and found that there bottom line Classic model (which far exceeds the TT stock mattress in quality) with the extra fee was about $300. Now my next question is how in the world do you get it in there without destroying it? According to the salesman, you should never fold a mattress in half because it will damage the support system. Has anyone replaced their inner spring mattress with a another one and how did you do it?

We have thought about the 8" foam type but Cy is affraid she won't like it, then you are stuck with it. Comments and suggestions are needed.

Thanks,
Bo


----------



## Beachnut

I was able to pull the stock mattress out of our 230RS without folding it in half. I would say you should first remove *all* the curtains that are inside the bed room slide out as they will get brought down while trying to move that stock mattress out anyway, and they will need to be out of the way for the new mattress installation. (Its a standard rod, lift up towards the wall, and remove the whole thing). I would imagine you could install a regular mattress just like I removed the stock one, but in reverse. You will be near an expert by the time you get the old mattress out anyway!









To remove the old one I Lifted up on the right side of the stock mattress, bending the mattress in the middle, then lifted the front edge of the mattress still lying on the bunk up over the lip that holds it in place, sliding it towards you in a slightly semi U shape, but not folded in half, (more like a wide V). The hard part is to slide it out far enough to allow it to unfold, and fall to the floor, on the opposite *side* from what you originally lifted up. So the way I did it was to use the trailer roof space, height, to my advantage. Slide the mattress out of the slide, up higher, allowing the lower side of the mattress to slide over the kitchen counter, and sink up to the faucet, while the higher side was sliding on the ceiling up against the pantry cupboard. Then I pulled the lower side laying on the sink, hitting the faucet (it wont slide past the faucet upright spigot), down towards the floor, (this was hard to do), as the high side was resting / wedged between my pantry cupboard, and hitting the ceiling. Once you get it vertical, resting on the floor on it's side, it is easy to slide it towards the door on the floor, then bend it around & out the door, and give it a good kick down the stairs so you can watch that heavy sucker do a summersalt down to the ground, as you just conquered half your battle!








You know, putting some web straps around that mattress folded in half, lying in its end bunk probably would have made that battle half the fun, and exercise, but then, that would have been using my head, instead of muscle!!!









Putting in a new, *inner spring mattress,* would need to go reverse the above, and surly would be a pain







as you WOULD care about not damaging it, unlike what you just kicked out the door! I would sure hit the local High School to pay a strong skinny senior to get in front of that mattress pulling it into that slide out, then climbing over and out of the way when your ready to PUSH it all the way in!! I would venture a guess, that at the factory, they DID just fold those mattress's in two, (U), tied them with a strap, hauled them in, then released the strap when in place as folding it in half does not seem to hurt the mattress. My neighbor saw I had this mattress tied in half, with twine as I was wrestling it into the garage for later disposal. She said she could use it for company in her guest room as it was better than putting them on the floor. They used it after it had been folded in half for a couple days lying in the back of my truck and did not seem to mind, (other than it is a very cheap mattress to begin with).

Maybe someone else will chime in here on this thread, but Man O Man getting a new innerspring mattress in there without folding it in half, tightly, could be a real pain. With my boxed mattress, that was like 20" x 20" x 6.5' it was fairly simple to dolly it to the tailgate of the truck, drop it into the bed, drive to the trailer storage lot, and low and behold my neighbor was gone. So I pulled into the empty space right next to my trailer, opened the trailer door, and the tailgate, and that box slid right out off the tailgate *into the trailer*. Then you just up end the box to one end, drag it on a carpet over to the bunk, drop it down, lift, slide it in, then tear the box off, unroll the mattress in the vacuum bag, rip the plastic bag off, and voila, it is in! Way easier than getting that old one out... Then I came back after a day of letting that full Cal King mattress fully re-inflate after un-packing, and cut the excess (11") off the end with a bread knife in a sawing action. Oh, yea, the mattress I bought has a zip on padded cover that you just go to the side, grab a zipper (in the middle of the mattress as each end, zips to the side / middle mattress), unzip, fold back back the pad, cut, zip back, and I folded the excess 11" of pad under the mattress. It did not make a big ball of pad either.

We have yet to sleep on this thing though. But it sure feels nice laying on it. It IS much firmer than a Tempur Pedic, but then, it cost a tenth of one of those! (And weighs a whole lot less too). We will be using it soon, I will post our thoughts on it.

I hope this helps... Please post what you end up doing to help out the next guy thinking of doing the same thing!

Beachnut


----------



## TeamCyBo

Beachnut, I swear I am still rolling in the floor laughing. I know what you say is true, but visualizing it in my mind reminded me of Laurel and Hardy delivering a piano up what looked to be a LOT of stairs. It was hilarius. Oooops, I'm showing my age, lol.

As far as the old mattress, it's a piece of junk so not worried about tearing it up. My big concern is the new one and not voiding any warranty. Having said that I think it can be done. I wouldn't mind a foam mattress but Cy is not quite sure she likes foam. I will be waiting to hear how yours sleeps.

Thanks again for the info and the laugh.

Bo


----------



## sulvester10

We replaced our king sized mattress with our queen size sleep number bed but had to turn it sideways to keep from hanging off the king size platform in our 2012 Outback 230RS. My wife and I like it because it gives us room on ether side to place things next to the bed.


----------



## Leedek

cdn campers said:


> Alot of outback members have put supports under the slide when moving there tt down the road. sincerely doug


Just thought I'd add photos of the support I made from Harbor Freight SKU #3961 Trailer Jack. I replaced the crank handle with a straight one to allow the jack support to be exactly where I wanted it. The added benefit of being able to sleep with the slider in has come in handy. I also believe the slider bouncing around while in transit can be detrimental to the slide rails and slider overall. When I jack the support in place I am very aware not to over jack the bed. I get the support just tight enough where it doesn't move laterally without being forced.

I use the jack as a small outside table when I am parked. It is perfect for a couple of wines glasses or other beverages.I found a good vinyl flooring square that matches the TT countertop to make the plywood top more appealing.


----------



## NYS Prison Guard

Beachnut< wow Deja Vue. I also own a 2010 230RS, I complained the factory mattress was inferior and sagging to my dealer on my one year "fix all thats wrong before the warranty expires" visit. Keystone refunded me $180 as a goodwill gesture. I then went to a mattress store and bought two twin size Serta memory foam mattresses. 2 twins side by side are the exact measurement of the original matress. They weren't cheap ($299) each but they have a 10 year unconditional warranty and they work great, they aren't too heavy either. And there is no cutting and standard size sheet (fittted) are always available. Hope this helped.


----------



## TeamCyBo

NYS Prison Guard said:


> Beachnut< wow Deja Vue. I also own a 2010 230RS, I complained the factory mattress was inferior and sagging to my dealer on my one year "fix all thats wrong before the warranty expires" visit. Keystone refunded me $180 as a goodwill gesture. I then went to a mattress store and bought two twin size Serta memory foam mattresses. 2 twins side by side are the exact measurement of the original mattress. They weren't cheap ($299) each but they have a 10 year unconditional warranty and they work great, they aren't too heavy either. And there is no cutting and standard size sheet (fitted) are always available. Hope this helped.


A few days ago I went by CW to discuss the mattress situation with our salesman. He said that CW would not do anything about the mattress as far as a refund or exchange. he did ask me to go out and try some of the other mattresses on the lot to see which ones I liked and that he would "treat me right on it". He did not go into any detail of what that might be. So I went out and tried a few. some were bad and others were surprisingly good. I won't mention the bad but the ones that were pillow toppers in the Alpine 3540 and a Greystone were actually pretty good. There was one in a Sprinter that was doable but previous ones mentioned were better.

Cy gets back into town tomorrow and Saturday we are going back over to CW to let her try some out. THEN we will see just how "right" we get treated by our salesman. Our mattress is a short King but may have to settle for a short Queen. The Short Kings seems to be hard to find. We thought about a foam mattress but they are just way too expensive right now.

We will see how Sat. goes.

Bo


----------



## Red Beard

Beachnut said:


> Just to finish off this post I ended up buying a mattress through Amazon as the ebay seller never could get me a actual weight of their mattress, (they could not even supply a shipping weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... We bought a "LUCID by LinenSpa 8" Memory Foam Firm Viscoelastic Mattress 20-Year Warranty" through Amazon found here:
> 
> My link
> 
> The above had a stated shipping weight of "*65.8* IBS" on the website, it arrived in a big box all rolled up in a vacuum sealed plastic bag. When I removed the stock inner spring mattress I was VERY surprised at how *HEAVY* it was! (Awkward and heavy, and hard to get out alone). I opened the box of the new mattress on the end bunk, unrolled it, and removed the vacuum bag. The next day I came back and cut off the 11" overhanging end of the Cal King mattress to get it to fit in the trailer "King mattress" area. I used a bread knife, and it cut fine. The new mattress did not stink up the trailer as I thought it would, it is much better than the stock one, and the biggest surprise is that I folded the old stock mattress in half, tied it together with twine, and picked it up and weighed it on our scale. It weighed 63 pounds, which is just 5.8 pounds less then the new mattresses shipping weight including all the box and plastic, so it was probably very near exactly the same weight replacement!!! So much for all the worry over adding MORE mattress weight to the back of the trailer.
> 
> I hope this info might help someone else make that hard decision easier...
> 
> Beachnut


So any update to the mattress? I am very curious about this deal good price but is it worth it? Inquiring minds want to know...thanks in advance.


----------



## Beachnut

Fantastic Mattress! 5 star rating! "Works" for a 6'2" 260 pound guy, and my very "not so heavy" wife. We have used it for a week trip, side sleeper, no complaints. You sink in a bit, just like a Temperpedic mattress, but not nearly as deep, yet never too far to feel like your in a hole. It is firmer than a temperpedic mattress, but not too firm. This was a very good improvement from the stock inner spring mattress.









Beachnut


----------



## Stance

Beachnut - Have you had more time to use this mattress? I'm about to get one and would like to know if it is still holding up or showing signs of wear. Thanks.


----------



## Beachnut

Stance

Yes, we just got back from a FANTASTIC 10 day trip to the Big Sur coastline. The mattress is holding up fine, no problems, no complaints, no added weight, no difference in trailer towing even in good strong cross winds, just great nights sleep!

I would still buy that exact same mattress after having used it, we sure made the right choice after a lot of research! Amazon has a great return policy too if you do not like it. That mattress feels very much like an Original Temperpedic (12 year old one but in like new condition), in like a medium to medium firm feel.

Good luck with your hard decision as everyone has their own likes for mattress firmness.

Beachnut


----------



## Stance

Thanks! I'll go ahead and order one then. Anything will be better than that taco shell we're sleeping in now. We tried putting a 4" memory foam topper we already have on it and it improved some. However, the extra 50 lb is more than I'd care to add and I think I could feel the difference towing (although it was plenty windy).


----------



## Trailer Trash

Stance said:


> Thanks! I'll go ahead and order one then. Anything will be better than that taco shell we're sleeping in now. We tried putting a 4" memory foam topper we already have on it and it improved some. However, the extra 50 lb is more than I'd care to add and I think I could feel the difference towing (although it was plenty windy).


The wifey and I ordered an 8" thick memory foam mattress from walmart.com. We bought the 8" Spa Sensations Thera-Touch Memory Foam Mattress; and it was $245 shipped to our door. We got it Wednesday. Since an RV "Queen" is about 3" shorter than a regular Queen, I un-zipped the cover and simply sliced 3" off the foot-end of the mattress with a large (sharp) kitchen knife. Re-zipped the cover and it fits perfectly! The wife and I layed in it tonight and watched Law and Order on the TV in our new (to us) 2004 Outback 21RS. We are taking it camping tomorrow for 3 days, and I suspect it will be just as comfortable as the same 12" walmart mattresses we have in EVERY other room of our house.

BTW, the mattress isn't all that heavy. It is inexpensive, and a MAJOR improvement over the OEM mattress.

--Rob


----------



## Stance

Awesome, thanks Rob! We ordered one from Walmart and should get it next week. I ordered this one and it was only $225 for the California King! It seemed to have more positive ratings than the one on Amazon. Plus, it will be easier (I hope) to take it back if it sucks.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Spa-Sensations-8-Memory-Foam-Mattress-Multiple-Sizes/12542630


----------



## Trailer Trash

Stance said:


> Awesome, thanks Rob! We ordered one from Walmart and should get it next week. I ordered this one and it was only $225 for the California King! It seemed to have more positive ratings than the one on Amazon. Plus, it will be easier (I hope) to take it back if it sucks.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Spa-Sensations-8-Memory-Foam-Mattress-Multiple-Sizes/12542630


*UPDATE: The wife and I slept on the Walmart Memory Foam Mattress during our 3-Day "Shake-Down Run" (Maiden Voyage). It is every bit as comfortable as the 12" thick ones we previously ordered for every other room in our house.







*


----------



## joeymac

We ordered a new mattress for our 312BH this spring. After two seasons camping in ours, the mattress was shot. 
There is a store near us called The Original Mattress Factory . See link. 
We were able to order a custom mattress for our camper within 1.5 inches of tolerance. We ordered it on Sunday, and picked it up on Wednesday afternoon. 
The cost was $300, and we couldn't be happier. It is one of the best upgrades we made. The mattress is solid and she cant tell when I come to bed or get up i the middle of the night.


----------



## outbackmac

why would you need to get up in the middle of the night


----------



## joeymac

outbackmac said:


> why would you need to get up in the middle of the night


I guess one would need to get up in the middle of the night to recycle all of that beer and Apple Pie Moonshine consumed the night before.


----------



## outbackmac

LA LA LA i KNOW NOTTEN


----------



## Barbie & Ken

Can anyone verify this weight capacity? Also, is it okay to utilize the rear slide bunk while in the retracted position? I have a 2013 210RS and was curious about this. Thanks in advance.



Lakewood said:


> We have a 210RS with the powered rear slide and the first thing we did was replace the mattress with memory foam. I bought the memory foam larger than the stock mattress and cut it to size with an electric carving knife. The slide is designed to support something like 1200# whether in or out. We always store our folding lawn chairs on the slide and its never been an issue. I don't think there is any real need for a slide support with the newer powered slide but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Stance

I suggest calling Keystone and asking. I called and was told it was something like 600 lb or 800 lb (I don't remember exactly) for the powered bed. She seemed to be looking it up and didn't know off-hand. She also told me that the owner's manual states that you should not get on/in any slides when they are in. However, my dealer mentioned it was OK to do so. I don't get on it just to be safe.


----------



## OutbackStu

[quote name='Beachnut' date='30 December 2011 - 10:54 AM' timestamp='1325264084' post='418872']
Hey everyone

Has anyone replaced the (







) stock rear king mattress on their rear slide out in the Outback? We have a 2010 230RS and want to kick the stock inner spring mattress to the curb, and put in a ebay "King 5.3 Cloud9 Memory Foam 7.0" Visco Mattress Bed". I would have to cut it down to fit, and when I called the ebay seller, they said it weighs "less than 75 pounds". But is that too heavy for the rear slide to operate without damage? Keystone customer service said they do not advise on non stock upgrades, and always recommend staying with stock products... We have tried putting some sleeping bag pads,(self inflating roll up types we have), on top of the mattress, and they did help, but we feel spending $100 to "fix" the problem with a mattress topper, might be better spent towards the needed replacement. We use this trailer *A LOT*, (15 trips and more than 3 months spent in it last year).

What do you think??

Thank you for any help.

Beachnut

I agree that air mattress can get cold as we used one in our prior camper. The stock mattress in our 210 is pretty lame so went to Costco and bought a $140 gel memory foam topper. All is good now. Then went to Home Depot and bought two Owens Corning Foamular 3/4 in. x 48 in. x 8 ft. Insulating Sheathing for $10 each and cut them to fit below the mattress so no issues when sleeping with bed exposed to really cold temps now. Get a $6 2x6 wall stud and cut two pieces and screw together with deck screws and then then cut a 9" piece to stand them on and countersink 4 screws in the bottom and place on a piece of that non skid rubber stuff you line the drawers of your tool box and it won't move once placed under the bunk. Have been off road a lot and is amazing that it stays in place.


----------

